# 1995 240sx Swap



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

hey 
i recently just purchaced a 1995 240sx SE from a friend who was planning on dropping a RB20DET in it but didnt have the time so i bought it and the engine for 5g's.
I plan on doing the swap but i dont know the exact details..
The engine came with ECU, tranny, motor mounts. Im not sure what else but lets say thats it.
I need 2 know exacly what i need 2 have this swap done succesfuly and want 2 know if i should go 4 the swap since I already have the engine or sell it and maby get an SR20 or just doodie up the KA24...
please any information anyone has inform me because my dads pissed that its in his garage and he might just toss it for nothing soon lol


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

No one knows anything about this??? Any links for info??? Older, similar post???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i don't think i've ever seen an Rb20 in an S14, most people do that swap in S13's. you should get an SR or turbo your KA, that's be the best way to go. or you could swap an RB25, just my two cents.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you know why not??
i mean i have the engine its not like im gonna buy it... but i think its even easier in the S-14


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

then go for it.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lol if it was that easy and quick.. i want to but you know all or most research start on the net.. i dont want 2 go driving to numerous shops wasting gas... im only 17 getting 10 bucks an hour... lol i need 2 save as much possible 4 the swap.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

all i'm sayin is that it would probably be easier to swap an SR or mod your KA than swap the RB20. the best thing to do is to search for motor mounts, etc. for that engine to go into an S14. i've never seen it done before in an S14, so good luck.


----------



## theronin (Jun 17, 2005)

dont go rb20, the sr or kat will be much better suited for ya. the rb20 has a very limited amount of part availability due to its scarce nature. trust me a 2 liter I6 is sexy, but its just not as cost effective as the alternatives.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

so ur trying 2 tell me i should just toss (sell) an engine that came with the car??
everyone else says so many good things bout this engine and i really wanna go with it... i want 2 see anyone whos done it but thanks 4 your opinions so far... even if its not what i want 2 hear its still reality.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
found out it does just drop right in !!!
whooo hooo!!!
opium i luv him lol


----------



## theronin (Jun 17, 2005)

what is just drops right in mean to u? cause i think u may be misinformed.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> found out it does just drop right in !!!
> whooo hooo!!!
> opium i luv him lol


yes it's an easy swap I had it on my s14, yes nismo240 I had and Rb20 in my s14...Nismo you have got to be the biggest nay sayer I've ever seen..if you want to find out more info on how to do it check in this forum or do a search should be able to find out all you need to..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm just tryin to help him out. if he wants a good, swap, then the RB20 isn't the best swap to do. he would have an easier time finding parts for an SR or a KA than he would with an RB20. i'm not tellin him not to do it just because i don't like it, i know what the hell i'm talkin about.


----------



## theronin (Jun 17, 2005)

how about directing him to a real forum lyon, http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/search.php?Cat=.

that should help u out octane.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for the help and comments guys and the good luck charms lol
but to the people who say 2 do the SR swap... i would have gone 4 something like that... IF IT DIDNT COME WITH A SKYLINE ENGINE!!!!!
lol j/p but yea you see when you buy a car and it comes with an engine... its kinda stupid 2 go buy another engine.. especialy now with JDM SR clips climbing in price


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i understand now that since it came with the car, you don't want to swap another engine in it. it's a unique swap, though. good luck with it.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Go to www.mckinneymotorsports.com for any parts you'll need for the swap. They have everything from the mounts to a wiring service to splice your KA and RB harnesses together. This is the exact swap I have been planning to do. RB20 clips are cheaper than SR clips anyways. And you can use your stock driveshaft.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Kouki S14 said:


> Go to www.mckinneymotorsports.com for any parts you'll need for the swap. They have everything from the mounts to a wiring service to splice your KA and RB harnesses together. This is the exact swap I have been planning to do. RB20 clips are cheaper than SR clips anyways. And you can use your stock driveshaft.


damn that would have been so perfect if i lived in Cali... i live in miami and cant seem 2 find much around here.....


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> damn that would have been so perfect if i lived in Cali... i live in miami and cant seem 2 find much around here.....


If you have the rb crossmember use that... as far as the wiring if you can't find the info here look at the link I posted already..theronin about the real forum remark I've search this website if there was info on how to do the wiring trust me I would direct him to it, I don't want to drive traffic away from a site if they have the info already, but I've not seen it here, if you can find it let me know. Because right now I know where to find it somewhere else and like that I wont tell people to go somewhere else. I'm just here to help. There are plenty of people that need info I I direct them to this site because it is here and they can get ahead faster and better by coming here. I try not to just stick to one site and claim that one is more real than another.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> damn that would have been so perfect if i lived in Cali... i live in miami and cant seem 2 find much around here.....


You can unplug your engine harness and ship it to them, that's how they do it. They dont need your car there. If they have anything you need you can have them ship parts to you. I dont think it matters that you're in florida. Just call them. Plus you have a major advantage in Florida that we dont have here in Ca. Our emissions testing sucks.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Kouki S14 said:


> You can unplug your engine harness and ship it to them, that's how they do it. They dont need your car there. If they have anything you need you can have them ship parts to you. I dont think it matters that you're in florida. Just call them. Plus you have a major advantage in Florida that we dont have here in Ca. Our emissions testing sucks.


hahaha lol yea and so does ur gas !! lol 
wuts it cost up there for 93 octane???


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> hahaha lol yea and so does ur gas !! lol
> wuts it cost up there for 93 octane???


one million thousand pirate coins.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I have heard the RB20s have issues with high boost on the stock turbos with the ceramic wheel and the weak transmissions. Just what i have heard, 2 issues you dont havr to worry about with a KAT or SR. KA motors just drop right in to USDM 240sx's, anything else is going to take some know how and more than a few mechanic skills.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rb with a weak transmission? I don't know about that. But the turbo is definitely a weak point of the rb engine.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> hahaha lol yea and so does ur gas !! lol
> wuts it cost up there for 93 octane???


We only have 91 now.
You can find the 5 gallon cans of race gas at some gas stationsand mix your own.
But the 91 octane is around $2.50-2.75 right now.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Rb with a weak transmission? I don't know about that. But the turbo is definitely a weak point of the rb engine.


Search some RB boards, i have a friend with a rb20 s13 hatch and he mentioned people have been putting KA trans w/ RB bellhousing since its a stronger transmission.

All in all, will you destroy it on stock boost, no, is a KA one stronger, yes


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> Search some RB boards, i have a friend with a rb20 s13 hatch and he mentioned people have been putting KA trans w/ RB bellhousing since its a stronger transmission.
> 
> All in all, will you destroy it on stock boost, no, is a KA one stronger, yes


ka tranny and rb20 have the same internals they both hold about 450, so if you mess up the rb20 you can swap the ka internals...about the stock rb20 turbo yes you might blow up the ceraminc blade on high boost(14psi or more) but it depends on how long your pushing it like this. I had mine stock turbo spiking to 20 and holding steady at 16/17 psi during a couple of runs and it's still there and it still complete..so it's not like if you do it once it's goin to blow up right there and then but eventually it will. As far as the turbo effiency it dies after 6500 rpm so not really using it till the 8k limit.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

holy shit we have 93 octane and its a few cents cheaper than your 91 octane!! haha that sucks... lol our regular is 87 octane for bout 2.19.. damn!! and i thought we had it bad!! 
wow thnks 4 the help and abvout all the looking though forums .. trust me i did.. but they were all about the RB20 in S-13's .. i... have an..... S-14 ...
lol so i wanted 2 make sure there was a difference or not...
and about all that turbo stuff... i dont plan on going that high on boost neways... i just want my car 2 smoke the local ricers and some... ima have a custom decal put on only the rear bumber that says... "Powered by GT-R" (i would put like.. "Powered by RB" but ricers are 2 stupid 2 know what that is and prbly think i have the engine from 2F2F or sumthing in my car....) so they see it when i blow past them that i dont have a truck engine in there


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> i just want my car 2 smoke the local ricers and some... ima have a custom decal put on only the rear bumber that says... "Powered by GT-R" (i would put like.. "Powered by RB" but ricers are 2 stupid 2 know what that is and prbly think i have the engine from 2F2F or sumthing in my car....) so they see it when i blow past them that i dont have a truck engine in there


You are a ricer, show me a Skyling GTR with a rb20 in it? The whole reason you want a motor is for a sticker and street racing some other ricers in your town. Get out of high school and join the real world.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> holy shit we have 93 octane and its a few cents cheaper than your 91 octane!! haha that sucks... lol our regular is 87 octane for bout 2.19.. damn!! and i thought we had it bad!!



OMG I complain cos I put 98 octane in my car. I thought we had it bad, WOW! I think our lowest octane petrol is 95. Do you guys have to add octane boosters when u have your worked engines? Or are they tuned for that filthy amount of octane?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> You are a ricer, show me a Skyling GTR with a rb20 in it? The whole reason you want a motor is for a sticker and street racing some other ricers in your town. Get out of high school and join the real world.


The reason i said "powered by GT-R" is because i bet most ricers woulnt know that there are GT-s skylines.. all they know is a skyline is GT-R and 4 wheel drive... im not a ricer and i would nvr put that shit on my car ..
its sumthing ppl like 2 call "humor" or a "joke"


----------



## Enri240 (Jul 15, 2005)

hey whats up am Enri i have a 95 nissan 240sx 88k. 
The question that i have is that ok, i have a turbo at home from the new supra models with the blitz blow off valve and manifold. I want to make my ka turbo but i want to know if i can put on the ka supra or 300zx sparkplugs since them both are turbo turbo charged sparkplugs if not what can i get? if anyone could help or give some suggestions it would be great.THANKS.


----------



## Enri240 (Jul 15, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> i'm just tryin to help him out. if he wants a good, swap, then the RB20 isn't the best swap to do. he would have an easier time finding parts for an SR or a KA than he would with an RB20. i'm not tellin him not to do it just because i don't like it, i know what the hell i'm talkin about.


hey whats can you help me on something? cus i want to make my ka turbo and i have the supra turbo with manifold and i was wondering if i can put on the ka supra sparkplugs or the 300zx sparkplugs since both are turbo charged already. if you dont mind helping me that would be great man thanks


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

What the F*** are you talking about. NO you cant put supra sparkplugs on your car!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lol!!
dude nissan isnt like honda or toyota...
nissan's shit is designed to be specific and wont work right if you go fucking with other models ESPECIALLY other brands... 
lol its not a civic


----------



## Enri240 (Jul 15, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol!!
> dude nissan isnt like honda or toyota...
> nissan's shit is designed to be specific and wont work right if you go fucking with other models ESPECIALLY other brands...
> lol its not a civic


well that the helll dude this is the first nissan i've ever had in my life i know shit about them lol. the reason i said about the sparkplugs is becuase some dude there that dosent have a nissan he told me to get supra sparkplugs and so on. i had a small doubt that that couldnt be done in a nissan. but thanks for telling me now i know. also some other dude told me that PDM has a set specifically for 240sx turbo


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Enri240 said:


> well that the helll dude this is the first nissan i've ever had in my life i know shit about them lol. the reason i said about the sparkplugs is becuase some dude there that dosent have a nissan he told me to get supra sparkplugs and so on. i had a small doubt that that couldnt be done in a nissan. but thanks for telling me now i know. also some other dude told me that PDM has a set specifically for 240sx turbo


my mechanic friend and i were talkin about it when he took a look under my hood.. i need new belts but neways i wuz talkin about that he wuz like we need 2 get this thing running nice first before anything or w/e.. hes like get sum new spark plugs and im like ohh like iridium denso's then hes like no just get the OEM ones with a better grade metal like bochse platinums and im all like well ok and hes all like ill fix your belts for you for like 5 bucks if you buy them for like 30 and im all like thats a good price and hes all like yea...
...wtf... 
lol random


----------

